# Demon of the Dark Woods



## Spooky1

Dark woods demons are rarely seen by man. They are vengeful creatures that only appear to protect the dark woods from those who would cause harm. They are said to be able to control animals and are often seen with a raven or crow, which some say are the eyes and ears of this unnatural creature. Most say the demon is a story told to children to keep them from wandering into the wood, but there are those who believe, and those who have seen them and never returned from the woods.

DSC04981 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

DSC04978 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

DSC04953 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04977 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A slideshow video of how I made it.





The skull and antler (which is used as the head of the demon's staff) my boss found while hiking in a nearby park (he finds them frequently).


----------



## Spooky1

A few more pictures

DSC04973 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04964 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04960 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04957 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Wicked cool!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

wicked! Great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolare we all using wicked?? Okay...) Wickedly good Spooky1! I absolutely love his creepy skull head and his glow red eyes. Thanks for the slideshow tutorial as well, I loved seeing him "become"...very nice! I am just blown away by how great he turned out! 
AWESOME!


----------



## Copchick

Niiiiice! I love the look of it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He better stay away from my Crypt Cat

I think this creature is my favorite of Spooky1's creations.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very good, nice job on the photos too.


----------



## Sytnathotep

That is hardcore. Love it. Looks like you have more skulls, will he have is own little demon tribe? I think demons are like potato chips, you can't have just one. lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG. Spooky! You've actually managed to creep me out. This little demon actually makes me on edge. Congrats!


----------



## Cat_Bones

so friggin cool!! i love this guy!! i want!!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. I had a "wicked" good time making this guy.  I really like how he came out. Yes, I have more more skulls, so there could be another addition next year.


----------



## epoweredrc

Very creepy,cool, that would be very creepy in the dark


----------



## jdubbya

This is the neatest thing I've seen in a long time! Great concept and the real skull makes it extra creepy. No doubt, however, someone will ask where you bought it!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Terrific Job on this guy! Very mythic and the work on the body is perfect. He'll make a great addition to your yard.


----------



## scarrycher

Funny wicked came to mind when I saw him too, love him


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow..wow..wow...WOW...oh and wow! Ummm...did I mention wow yet because I'm pretty impressed by it!


----------



## MommaMoose

That is truly one awesome creation!


----------



## [email protected]

It definitely has an unsettling creepiness to it! It looks like the skull is unpainted/untinted. I have no criticism there, just curious what factored into that decision.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Looks bloody fantastic! My only criticism is the association of demons with pentacles, but that's because I'm a practicing pagan, and I'm not here to shove religion onto anyone. (Sorry, been seeing it a lot lately.) Besides, pentacles are known symbols of protection, so now I just think how protected that little demon guy is.... and those dark woods he guards! Again, really great job.... I cannot wait to see your set up!


----------



## MrGrimm

Wicked! (yeah I read through the thread!)

Very creepy and i love the night shots.

I was gonna suggest applying some finish to the skull to make it match a little more with the body, but then the night shots show how the skull just pops.

I works really well 

Can't wait to see his friends... only next year?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That is one creepy little dude, spooky. Great Job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Now that is certainly unusual! Very creative, I love it!!!


----------



## fontgeek

I like it.
One of the few things I think I would do a little differently would be to have his back bent or arched a bit. So he looks like an old old man, or something that walks not quite upright like a human. Just to keep it more on the animal side.
Good story line with it too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't worry, APT, he's a benign demon unless someone is messing with the woods

Spooky1 can comment further on the choice of symbols, but we did come across some interesting information when he was looking for some to add to the skull. A pentagram pointing up symbolizes God ruling. The pentagram pointing down symbolizes the material world ruling. The fact that this creature has both on his head brings added meaning to the symbol in the center of his forehead, which stands for chaos, which is what he brings to folks who mess with the woods


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Whoa!!! Totally creepy! Love him and love the backstory. Great job!


----------



## Acid PopTart

RoxyBlue said:


> Don't worry, APT, he's a benign demon unless someone is messing with the woods
> 
> Spooky1 can comment further on the choice of symbols, but we did come across some interesting information when he was looking for some to add to the skull. A pentagram pointing up symbolizes God ruling. The pentagram pointing down symbolizes the material world ruling. The fact that this creature has both on his head brings added meaning to the symbol in the center of his forehead, which stands for chaos, which is what he brings to folks who mess with the woods


Awesome.

It really depends on what path one follows, because inverted pentacles do not necessarily depict Satanism, although some off shoots of the church use it, they have been using the sigil of Baphomet as their known symbol. Good to know others do research before going all willy nilly! For many wiccans the regular pentacle and pentagram was protection while inverted meant that witch was having to face their dark side. For some it implied the material world was in contol, while not inverted meant their own soul was in control and in line with the god and goddess. In Gardenarian tradition, the inverted pentacle is representive of a second degree witch.

Thanks for not getting terribly offended by the by, very glad to hear you guys took such care and thought into this. And again, this is a fantastic prop!


----------



## kprimm

Very cool and original. You wont find a prop like that in the big chain stores. Nice work!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

So cool. I need to do somemore hicking it would seam I only ever find antlers. He is great but I have to agree he needs more friends and maybe a wife with a couger head, LOL,


----------



## Spooky1

QueenRuby2002 said:


> So cool. I need to do somemore hicking it would seam I only ever find antlers. He is great but I have to agree he needs more friends and maybe a wife with a couger head, LOL,


If I happen across a cougar skull, I'll certainly consider it. 



[email protected] said:


> It definitely has an unsettling creepiness to it! It looks like the skull is unpainted/untinted. I have no criticism there, just curious what factored into that decision.


It was my intention from the start to have the bare skull as the head. I thought the real look of a stark skull would look creepier.


----------



## RoxyBlue

kprimm said:


> You wont find a prop like that in the big chain stores.


Until next year....:jol::googly:


----------



## Spider Rider

Your demon feels regal. almost Egyptian. Very wickedly bad ass.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Until next year....:jol::googly:


LOL, I guess they'll have a skull head collection with Scareme's Elmo & my demon.


----------



## beelce

He's perfect Spooky.............!


----------



## cerinad

Creepy looking thing! Nice work!


----------



## Cat_Bones

RoxyBlue said:


> Until next year....:jol::googly:


Open your own store I'd definitely drive all the way to Maryland to shop there!


----------



## Eeeekim

Now, That is fricken cool!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA

I love it! Reminds me of those skull-headed baddies from Time Bandits.


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome prop ya made there Spooky1!!! One of a kind!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

WOOOOOOOOOOOZA! This is AWESOME! Great job on this!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Wicked awesome...


----------



## Buzz

Awesome. I love original work. Nice back story too.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Creepy! I like it.


----------



## hpropman

very cool!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks everyone.

Pandemic Cemetery's Dead with Dave vlog (episode 19) has included a segment on My Demon of the Dark Woods. Woot, I've hit the big time.


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

Very nice!


----------



## Troll Wizard

It's really amazing!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I had a flattering message on my Youtube posting. Someone asked if I was interested in selling my Demon of the Dark Woods. I said thanks, but no. He'll be haunting my yard this Halloween.


----------



## Lilly

oohh I like..would look cool out on the river stones by me!!


----------



## silentskream

love lovel ove lovelove this guy.
we have quite a few skulls too - i wonder if my hubby will let me use them for making something like this...


----------



## [email protected]

Saw that this guy was nominated for best static prop in 2012. Great job! "It's an honor just to be nominated...and all that jazz". The cemetery columns that won were beautifully executed, but I thought your little guy might edge them out based on originality. I won't argue with the judge's decision, but I will revive this thread so everyone can get a second look!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

THis is great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

He is fun! Very imaginative.


----------



## Monk

Definitely an original. Looks great!


----------



## bobzilla

Great work on your Demon of the Dark Woods!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok Stari revived this thread so now I'm gonna revive "wicked". Seriously though,great job


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y'all are sweet


----------



## Lunatic

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:are we all using wicked?? Okay...


Why yes. When I was growing up in the 70's we used such terms as "wicked" and "pissah". Sometimes both together and you know that it's something very special when you do.

So, this is the first time I saw this thread and I have to say..."Wicked Pissah man"! I love the uniqueness of it's character. Another fine piece Spooky1. Kudos!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks everyone. I had a good time making the demon. I still have more skulls, so I may need to make him a friend.


----------

